# 90' Stanza Accelerates to 35mph then acts as if in neutral



## kanaida (Dec 30, 2003)

I just bought this 90' Nissan Stanza GXE Automatic... and for $850 not a bad buy at all.. but a little while after i think i must have bought some bad gas..

i was driving just fine, stopped at a light then when i went to go my rpms went up but i wasnt going anywhere.. like i was in neutral.. after gunning it for a few secs then it kicked in... i pulled into a gas station, let it cool off

then i realized i was able to drive if i put it to "1" then to "2" then after it hit 40mph to "D"

next day, i bought premium gas, and put in a quality fuel injector cleaner
but now it will take off fine in "D" but as soon as it hits 35mph its feels like its in neutral again rpms go way up suddenly and my car doesent have power

i checked the transmission fluid and its still a light pink... i have yet to change my oil but i dont see a connection...

it feels almost as if now it goes in auto from 1 to 2 then instead of hitting 3 it hits air...?

if anyone has had a similar problem or can provide some kind of help i would greatly appreciate it, i just got this car and its essential for me to survive in this city and i hardly have any money


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Dont think its the gas... 

The car should accelerate when you get a high rpm, causing the variator to 'grab'. And that's where I think the problem is. Check the variator (think that's the name of it, at least it is on snowscooters in Norway) and see if it's bad. If you don't know it that good, have a friend or your local carshop to take a look at it...

Btw, did you notice this after the first run, or was it just a couple of days later?


----------



## kanaida (Dec 30, 2003)

*Solution to my problem!*

well it turned out to be a BAD tranny... so i picked one up at the junk yard for a nissan stanza 1990, and put it in... that is until i got to my CV joint... it did NOT fit into the tranny, the teeth were different  .. so i did an experiment... since the tranny WAS identical, i took apart the CV joints and transferred them together (the tranny had a cut off cv joint after the joint...
so anyways it went like this

[TRANNY] ===------------------------( )------------------===
cv part from new tranny mixed CV parts my old part
from both connecting to wheel

to my surprize my idea had worked perfectly... i'm guessing the :dumbass: at the junkyard gave me one for the other 1990 stanza.. not the GXE one, but i got extremely lucky and YES it DID WORK perfectly!


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

kanaida said:


> well it turned out to be a BAD tranny... so i picked one up at the junk yard for a nissan stanza 1990, and put it in... that is until i got to my CV joint... it did NOT fit into the tranny, the teeth were different  .. so i did an experiment... since the tranny WAS identical, i took apart the CV joints and transferred them together (the tranny had a cut off cv joint after the joint...
> so anyways it went like this
> 
> [TRANNY] ===------------------------( )------------------===
> ...


i was thinking bad tranny when you described it. And he probably gave you one for a CA20 not a KA24..at least i'm assuming you have ka24.


----------

